# How do you feel about yourself?



## Gordon (Oct 1, 2009)

How would you describe your temperament/personality?

Please answer via my poll, too. I'm just curious about the diversity of rabbit people.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 1, 2009)

Ok so these are what i chose

I feel that i am Low maintenance, pretty much

I feel that i am pretty Outgoing person when i am comfortable with the situation and people

But on the same point i feel that i am Shy, i am pretty to my self type of person , and am shy when it comes to people unless i feel comfortable with the people and situation.	

I don't like crowds - with this i dont like crowded places, i hate night clubs, crowded bars, and most crowded places, i get frustrated with people in situations like this and would rather be home,lol


Self-starter 

Comfortable with life -i am comfortable with where i am and with my life


----------



## degrassi (Oct 1, 2009)

I chose low maintnance as none of the other ones really matched. I'm and anxious person about certain things(worry a lot, like to have things on schedual) but usually I'm pretty chill and go with the flow. I can be shy but I'm also outgoing and will talk to people etc at parties. I dont' care what other people think too much. 

I'm pretty much half and half, half outgoing, half chill and like to stay home.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 1, 2009)

Ok so i did not know we could choose tmore then one.

But I am comfertable with my life right now. I have eerything I could want and so much more:biggrin2:


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 1, 2009)

High maintenance ... Self starter... Don't like crowds.... Uncomfortable wih life....

I'm pretty high-strung lol


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 1, 2009)

Luvmyzoocrew and I are apparently twins because I answered exactly the same. The only slight difference is that while I also dislike crowded places like bars and night clubs (which I honestly dislike regardless of the number of people, though crowding makes it worse), I don't mind concerts or crowded grocery stores or crowded fairs or anything.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 1, 2009)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Luvmyzoocrew and I are apparently twins because I answered exactly the same. The only slight difference is that while I also dislike crowded places like bars and night clubs (which I honestly dislike regardless of the number of people, though crowding makes it worse), I don't mind concerts or crowded grocery stores or crowded fairs or anything.


ha ha ha ha ha maybe we were seperated at birth,lol


----------



## cheryl (Oct 1, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> Ok so these are what i chose
> 
> I feel that i am Low maintenance, pretty much
> 
> ...


Fran this is exactly me except that i worry about things to much and i just plainly think to much and i lack in self confidence


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 1, 2009)

ha ha ha when reading other threads on here that people have talked about themselves, i find that ALOT of us are VERY simialr in our personalities.


----------



## SunnyCait (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm low maintenence and comfortable with life. 

I should have picked self-starter too but I didn't think about it.


----------



## mardigraskisses (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm low maintenance and outgoing, but I don't like crowds. I used too, but I don't know what happened.:?


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 2, 2009)

*Mostly high maintenance -* I'm picky, need to do hair/make up daily, clean freak, etc.

*Shy -* I'm afraid to meet new people & afraid to do most things having to do with people because I am so "shy".

*I don't like crowds -* Panic/anxiety attacks galore!!! 

*I need help (not him to tell me what to do) from the husband to make most decisions -* I have a hard time with disapproval from people, for some reason.

*I am not comfortable with my life -* I want to buy a house, get a Persian kitten & a Flemish Giant, go to dog grooming school & work in a salon...eventually go mobile on my own, move to the east coat, I'm having issues with my mom due to people being selfish, I worry too much about life (being 21, married, and responsible sucks sometimes), I worry we won't be able/be at the right time in life to have a kid before I am 24 years old (I refuse to have my first older then that), etc......it is never ending. I can't wait until we get settled for real in life...that is all I really want to be content.


----------



## EileenH (Oct 2, 2009)

I am:
Mostly High Maintenance: I have a quick temper; am super organized and get out of sorts if things don't go the way I think they should; obsessive cleaner.

I don't like crowds. I need to have space or I feel very uncomfortable.

I am not comfortble with my life. No comment further as to why, things just are not where I thought they would be.


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 2, 2009)

I chose

*High Maintenance
*I refuse to leave my house without wearing Make up and if I really, really have to I feel like the whole world is staring at my pale face lol! I'm also picky about my hair and clothes and what I look like in general.

*I like crowds
*I like crowds most of the time as long as it isn't a rough crowd, I'm the only person who chose it lol!

*Like/needs help from friends to make decisions
*I like to ask opinions of my friends sometimes if I am making a decision, especially if I'm really unsure

I didn't choose whether I am comfortable or not with life, about about 70% comfortable lol! It's just school! I wish I was done with school, it's so boring and I have to get up sooo early! I just want to be in college studying veterinary nursing and living the college life now.
I don't think anyone is ever fully comfortable with life, we always want more.


----------



## BethM (Oct 3, 2009)

Well.
I always thought I was Low Maintenance. But everyone I know closely thinks I'm High Maintenance. I think the thing is, I mostly really like to be left alone. I am an only child, so I am good at entertaining myself, and don't need others to validate anything or keep me company. Some of my friends need to feel needed, or be the center of attention, so they are put off by me.
I do like things the way I like them, so I guess that is High Maintenance, though my demands are few and simple.

I am not outgoing at all. Though I am comfortable among friends, I hate crowds and don't do well around strangers. I tend to be the quiet one, and not talk to anyone I don't know. I am also rubbish with making conversation. I just don't think of things to say to or ask people. Even people I know well. My mom and I usually run out of things to talk about after about 15 minutes on the phone. I do find maintaining relationships to be tedious, even when I genuinely like the people I'm in the relationship/friendship with. It's not because I don't like someone, it's because I'm lazy. As a result, I have very few friends, but the friends I do have are EXTREMELY close to me.

Sometimes a self-starter, other times I am more comfortable being a sheep. Not good with group mentality, though.

I absolutely can't stand crowds. I can navigate through a crowded store, and be annoyed but not overwhelmed. Don't care for things like sporting events or bars. I mostly prefer being at home. I like to watch movies at home. I like to have a drink at home. I like to stay home and read a book.

I don't know how comfortable I am with my life. On the one hand, I am satisfied, and I certainly recognize that I have things better than it could be. On the other hand, I do dream about greater things. I also think I would be happier if I had fewer anxieties.


----------



## hartleybun (Oct 3, 2009)

:yeahthat::yeahthat:. hey thats me! tho as a proud uglybug i do like my make up. i do like to think that im looking my best when i leave the house:dude:.

my closest friend is also an only child and the above could describe her too


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hmm, interesting thread! 

I'm a pretty outgoing person, and I tend to take care of other people more than I am taken care of, so I guess I'm low maintenance. I like crowds in certain situations (I like going out and going to concerts and things), but am claustrophobic so have to be in the right mood if it is really busy! That being said, I am a worrier (about everything!) and I hate change with a passion. I can also turn pretty fiery if anyone hurts my loved ones, but am generally pretty laid back!


----------



## Michaela (Oct 3, 2009)

I've been told that I'm high maintenance, trying to change that...
I used to be very shy, but not anymore, in the last few years I've really improved that.
I'm fine with crowds in a nightclub or bar, or anywhere really except in a clothes shop, I hate that.
I can make my own decisions most of the time.
I am not comfortable with life.


----------



## Gordon (Oct 4, 2009)

An x-gf of mine once told me I'm the "worst kind"... I'm high-maintenance who thinks he's low-maintenance. --A When Harry Met Sally line.

I think we're all pretty fragile, whether we want to admit it, or not.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm:

High maintenance: Really really high haha.

Outgoing: I'm always the one who starts the party, the crazy one, the one who fits in although I don't know anyone, im bubbly.

I like crowds: I love crowds i love to be the center of attention, though sometimes i need to slow down the world doesn't revolve around me!

Comfortable with life: I'm only 13, i don't have as much things to worry about.


----------



## Aina (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm
Low maintenance. Generally very independent as far as taking care of myself. And I hate drama. I don't like to cause other people problems.

Shy: I'm just getting to where I am comfortable talking to people and I'm still really bad at bantering with people.

I dislike crowds. I'm not going to say I hate them. I've gotten used to some of them. But I still like to be at the edges if I am in a crowd.

I need the support of friends and family on certain stuff. This may seem like an oxymoron with the low maintenance thing, but it isn't. I am very independent at church and stuff, but very close to my family and need to talk to them and have their support on things that I do.

Comfortable with most of my life. I would like to improve my love life, but I always have other goals and things that come before dating and relationships like that. There are a few things that I need to be doing but aren't right now because I'm too comfortable with where I am and maybe I shouldn't be.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 5, 2009)

High maintenance and low maintenance all depends my mood.

Outgoing but also shy. I may be chatty cathy but doesn't mean you know everything about me. Rob does joke that I can meet someone and in less than 5mins know their life story. 

I do like crowds but also don't like crowds ALL the time. Again depending my mood.

I am a self starter.

I am Comfortable with life but a, working towards more.


----------



## Heather Designs (Oct 6, 2009)

I am a high maintenance hermit. I work for myself in my own home so I don't interact with humans much. I force myself to be outgoing when I do interact with people but I don't care for crowds and would prefer smaller more intimate gatherings. I am a self starter, I have to be since I work for myself. I call my puppy Spike my 'boss' because he likes to follow me around and watch whatever I do. He watches so intently sometimes that you would swear that the fate of the world depended on the bead, stained glass piece, necklace, or painting turning out just right. LOL


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 6, 2009)

I am high maintainence, but I like to try and give the illusion of low maintainence. For example, I spend hours getting ready and worrying about what to wear, how I look, but I would never tell anyone that I think I look fat that day, etc. I pretend to not be insecure and not care what people think of me, but secretly I do nothing but worry. I've been worrying for days about a message I sent to a friend on Facebook that she hasn't replied to, that I might have somehow offended her or something. I need alot of reassurrance, but am too afraid to ask for it, so nobody knows, lol. The only person that really knows all of this is Steve!

I am INCREDIBLY shy with people I don't know well. I can meet someone and really like them, but literally will sit there racking my brains trying to make conversation. I am petrified of meeting new people and hate being the centre of attention- if people look at me when I'm out and about I will instantly assume that my dress is tucked into my leggings or that I have something on my face rather than anything else, lol.

I don't like crowds, but I will tolerate them in say a club or at a gig, where people are all pretty much doing the same thing and going the same way, but I cannot stand a busy supermarket or shopping mall. I feel clastrophobic and get really angry if people push past me, and have even been known to shout things at people who've stopped randomly in front of me or something! Crowds also make me much dizzier as well, and although this sounds really odd, if it's a place where I've had a drink, like a club or something, it kind of takes the edge off of the anxiety and frustration about being in a crowd, whereas something like shopping done in broad daylight, you can't really do that, LOL! 

Saying all that though, I'm very comfortable with life. I have a wonderful husband, great friends and family and lovely bunnies. I would like to worry less about silly things, but I don't see how I could do that and still be me. I guess I'll just have to live with worrying


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Oct 6, 2009)

Low Maintence- I am very capable of doing things on my own with some guidence if I know and trust the person. My mechanic was one of the only people that wasn't related to me that could get me to do just about anything that was asked of me to try. 

Shy/outgoing- I am friendly but I do have a LOT of shy tendencies. Most come from past BF history

I can be a self starter on many things, but some things I do need someone to 'kick' start it. Like going up and asking for directions? NO WAY, too nervous.

Comfortable with my life- Well right now, not really. I was comfortable and happy while I was still in NY, but with being in KY for only 2.5 weeks I'm stil a bit lop-sided off balance. Doing my best with what I have to work with. 

I have also been called Optomistic, but I can be pessimistic as well depending on the situation.


----------



## SunnyCait (Oct 7, 2009)

I was told today that I am high maintenence. Maybe I need to change my answers! LMAO


----------



## WUVIE (Oct 8, 2009)

Signing in as a very happy, down-to-earth person who loves her
life. Yeah, yeah, yeah. 

Seriously. What do I have to complain about? I'm alive, have two 
healthy, grown children, a wonderful husband, all the pets I can care for, a 
place to sleep at night, food to eat. 

I spend a lot of time watching foreign and domestic documentaries
on various subjects of reality. This assists greatly in keeping a real world
check and a healthy outlook on life.

Life is too short to spend it fussing over nonsensical, petty things. I'd
rather be alone than spend time with toxic people or drama queens.

Skipping off to the kitchen for a bite to eat,
Karen Marie

:bunnydance:


----------

